# Going to give Endurance Riding a try



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

QOS. Now tbhat the knee is healed, I am expecting that you get out there and make up for shortened rides by going for the long distances!!!! because you don't have to cut your rides short anymore you should really be racking up the miles.. These Endurance rides sound like the perfect way to do it. I'd be excited too, especially because you got someone to train/ride with. Good luck with the training and keep us posted.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

cannot wait to hear all about your adventures!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

and I bought the book "Go The Distance" today. Going riding up at my favorite riding place this weekend. Hoping to get in at least a 10 mile ride Sunday morning.


----------

